# Another Cactus Pot



## TMAC (Mar 18, 2015)

There have been several shown recently so I thought I'd post one I cast and turned for a friend. Orange alumilite with a ceramic surface over glass. Tulipwood striker.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 18, 2015)

Very Nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 18, 2015)

Yep what he said!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Mar 18, 2015)

That's good lookin call ,,,Nice work Tim

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 18, 2015)

That's just cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## birddog (Mar 18, 2015)

Bet she sounds as good as she looks!
Nice work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Mar 18, 2015)

birddog said:


> Bet she sounds as good as she looks!
> Nice work!


That ceramic does sound good. Probably my favorite after glass.


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 19, 2015)

Red splash sure caught my eye in a good way! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 25, 2015)

Very cool...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 25, 2015)

Really like the looks of these cactus pots !!!! Was the casting done by you ?


----------



## TMAC (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes I do my own casting. Not too bad once you get the hang of it. Thanks
Tim

Reactions: Like 1


----------

